# Visa number of Visa grant number. Both are different



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello seniorexpats,

What is the answer I should write for the Visa Number field for my already held 457 visa, in NSW SS nomination application.

I see there are two things and they aren't the same.

*1. Visa grant number* - This is a 13 digit number printed on my Visa grant letter and it says, this is a unique number assigned to the visa and I should keep this grant number with me for the life of the visa, as I may be asked for it.

*2. Visa number* - This is a 11 digit number on the Visa label on the passport, that I can see, as per the below thread.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/53356-visa-number-visa-label.html

Any guidance on what is the correct way to fill (Either 1 or 2) would be appreciated.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Hello seniorexpats,
> 
> What is the answer I should write for the Visa Number field for my already held 457 visa, in NSW SS nomination application.
> 
> ...



*I am guessing, it should be Visa Grant Number which is 13 digits, is what they would be interested in, as upon a little research, I am finding that, visa number is the visa evidencing number (11 digits) which is found on Visa label on my passport like in the above link(Is visa evidencing number is another name for a visa number ? ). This is because, some people may travel without label on their passport as we have VEVO these days, but a copy of grant letter is always suggested to be carried with us, which has "visa grant number" only. Still, want to take confirmation from someone who knows it confidently and can help me here. *

Appreciate any help as soon as possible.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Doina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi

Have you found anything about this?
I'm trying to apply for a 887 and in the online form i need a visa number from my passport label however I don't have a label in my passport.

My visa number from my notification letter is not accepted.
Any idea how I can get this 11 digits number based on my visa number from my letter?


----------



## bhsthilini (Jul 12, 2015)

what is the visa number for Bridging visa A(010)?


----------

